# Quality saw right out of the box



## DanTindall (Dec 9, 2013)

Bought this same saw during the same sale. It replaced my Kobalt sliding compound miter saw. Best feature was the compact nature of the say. In my small shop, the ability to have this new Craftsman saw sit close to the wall was essential.

I agree with the OPs assessment of the saw both the good and bad. When i get a few minutes, I will be building a new miter saw station that will incorporate a dust hood to help control some of the dust this saw creates.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I have the same one. I was building a miter saw station with a dust hood for dust collection and needed something I could put up against the wall. So far, I haven't had anything that it hasn't been able to cut well.

I would agree with you on the positives. I'm still using the stock blade. I have a replacement ready but haven't seen the need to change it yet.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I looked at one last year but I had concerns because it was easy to deflect. Maybe it was just a bad floor model.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Feb 5, 2016)

I bought the Sears 10" slider too. Mine is model 21237. What model did you folks buy? I was in Sears recently and saw there were some design changes from the model I bought. The model I bought received good reviews from WOOD magazine.


----------

